# Spooky pipe organ music



## Head Spook (Aug 25, 2005)

My husband and I just built a "pipe" organ for our haunt and I am hoping to get a couple of spooky pipe organ songs to put on a loop tape to play. Any ideas.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/HAUNTMUSIC/index.html

http://davesworld56.250free.com/DavesHalloweenSounds.html
http://davesworld56.250free.com/DavesHalloweenSoundsPage2.html

http://www.deviousconcoctions.com/dchome.html


These should keep ya busy!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Head Spook, I'm always looking for ideas for new sound loops and your request inspired me. Check out http://www.johnnyspage.com/sounds/Bach.mp3, suitable for looping. Let me know what you think, I can easily layer in additional effects.


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

This is awesome sounding. Do you have anymore tracks like this by any chance?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks! I have a slowly growing list of custom sound themes for looping at http://www.johnnyspage.com/sound.htm. I am always open to additional ideas for other sound loops.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Nice sounds. My favorite is the "Upstairs" one.


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

The other mixes sound sweet as well. I'm thinking I should do this too, just to see how far I can get with it.


----------



## Head Spook (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks Rich B. and Here's Johnny. Great clips.


----------



## monkeybutler (Oct 9, 2005)

someone else told me about this site for a evil funhouse...but it has pipe organs in it. scroll down to the 'klown' cd
http://www.virgilmusic.net/music.html


----------

